# Best way to get a variety of plans...



## elks (Sep 16, 2010)

I am needing a large selection of plans for my wood shop classes. I have pretty much got all the junk from the previous teacher cleaned up, but found no plans for anything. 

What is going to be my best bet for collecting a variety of plans fast? I need very specific well detailed plans for my high school students.

I am finding some free plans on online, but are not real complete. I was thinking that there is probably a CD series that might be a huge collection of all sorts of projects.


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

There are collections of back issues of Wood Magazine, Fine Woodworking, Shop Notes, etc. All these collections of magazines have good plans, at various skill levels. they are not free, unfortunately.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Seems to me I recall some time back we had a SPAM email from someone touting a 14,000 woodworking plan CD --- you can probably find it on the internet or maybe a moderator will remember what I'm talking about (OR ... possibly I don't KNOW what I'm talking about).


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You don't mean these 14,000 plans?*

http://www.woodworkerplans.com/outdoor-wood-projects/building-a-shed/
But I probably shouldn't have posted that....hmmmmm:thumbdown: bill
or this: 
http://www.tedswoodworking.com/


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

The Engineer said:


> There are collections of back issues of Wood Magazine, Fine Woodworking, Shop Notes, etc. All these collections of magazines have good plans, at various skill levels. they are not free, unfortunately.



If your local library can't help with their own collection maybe they could get lots of good stuff for you through the "interlibrary loan" program?


----------



## Old61 (Aug 28, 2010)

http://woodworkingelite.com/woodworking-elite-gone-mad-50-discount/
You can get emails from him for 7 days with free plans.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.woodworkerplans.com/outdoor-wood-projects/building-a-shed/
> But I probably shouldn't have posted that....hmmmmm:thumbdown: bill
> or this:
> http://www.tedswoodworking.com/


From what i remember the 14000 plans was a rip off according to allot of the post. Add to it that it was spam related and I'd stay away from it.

Not sure about Teds but I thought it was spam related also. I don't trust anything that is involved with spam. Maybe it's just me.

Wood magazine
Woodworkers Journal
Popular woodworking 

are all reputable magazines that have plans. I think you can get allot of them from on line.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup!*



rrbrown said:


> From what i remember the 14000 plans was a rip off according to allot of the post. Add to it that it was spam related and I'd stay away from it.
> *
> Not sure about Teds but I thought it was spam related also. I don't trust anything that is involved with spam. Maybe it's just me.
> *
> ...


Yup richard, that's why I wasn't too eager to post the links from here! These Spammers keep coming up with stealthy ways to post the links to their sites. Like asking a specific question then waiting a while, then posting the answer to their own question. hmmm...... I wonder.......Wouldn't someone just do a Google search in the first place rather than posting to a forum? I donno, but that's just me. BTW how's the spiders down there? and that hand healing up OK? :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Yup richard, that's why I wasn't too eager to post the links from here! These Spammers keep coming up with stealthy was to post the links to their sites. Like asking a specific question then waiting a while, then posting the answer to their own question. hmmm...... I wonder.......Wouldn't someone just do a Google search in the first place rather than posting to a forum? I donno, but that's just me. BTW how's the spiders down there? and that hand healing up OK? :thumbsup: bill



There's also the innocuous post that has the website as a signature. Or, the "helpful" reply that carries a website "that was the solution to the problem".












 





.
.


----------



## elks (Sep 16, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> There's also the innocuous post that has the website as a signature. Or, the "helpful" reply that carries a website "that was the solution to the problem".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I unbderstand the the hate of spammers. I was just looking for options on how to get a large supply of plans for my students. I did a google search and came up with both the 14,000 plan sites above. I was nervous about the set up. From What I see here it is a good thing I was. 

Like I mentioned I am slowly building up my the woods program at my school. I have got pretty good equipment, just do not have hardly any plans... I really need to get the biggest bang for my buck since school funds are so limited these days.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't know how "detailed" you need your plans, but I picked up "The Big Book of Weekend Woodworking: 150 Easy Projects" at Barnes&Noble for inspiration and relative dimensions (because there are lots of rocking horse, but no rocking AT-AT plans ). A very wide variety of projects that are typically laid out over a grid for sizing. 

Not exactly free, but if you can afford to do woodworking, you should be able to afford this. Should be enough in there to fill your schedule if the plans themselves fit your needs.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Th...6009/?itm=1&USRI=woodworking+weekend+projects


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

The local library in My area has most subscribed books of wood working. You may fine that in Your area? It's worth a try, and it's free. The mags. also put out DVDs of woodworking plans and such. Another :thumbsup: possibility


----------



## gemniii (Oct 11, 2010)

I also am in search of the holy grail of woodworking plans. I've built houses, sheds, decks, beds, tables and random wooden solutions to problems.

From reading this thread it looks like nobody here has found one.
I'm primarily looking for projects that can be built with hardwoods I've milled in lengths from 3' to 6', widths up to 24" and thicknesses up to 4". An I favor leaving one edge "live".

Any suggestions?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.woodworkerplans.com/outdoor-wood-projects/building-a-shed/
> But I probably shouldn't have posted that....hmmmmm:thumbdown: bill
> or this:
> http://www.tedswoodworking.com/


Oh no you didn't !!:laughing:


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Why not calling said magazines Wood Magazine, Fine Woodworking, Shop Notes and telling them what you need for your classes... I'm sure if you proved you really are on the up and up, they could come up with something for maybe hanging a banner in your class?? (dont know if thats legal like or not)


----------



## StickMaker (Oct 7, 2010)

*Teds Woodworking on internet*

Did some checking and research on the "16,000" woodplans from "Teds".
Don't beleive in the search for "reviews of" because 95% of the review links, head back to bogus review sites.
All it is, is a compilation of plans that at some time were free and avaliable on the web. There are many duplicates under different catagories. They also condone "pyramid sales" which is, if you create a web page that creates a sale back to "Teds", you receive a rake off. They call them affiliates. Red flags abound around this deal. My suggestion is stay far far away from this.:furious: We as woodworkers can lay a straighter line than this offers.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd try and find woodworking books at a bookstore that include several plans in the back. Those plans are usually quite detailed and the projects are pretty good for beginners and intermediate woodworkers.

Another suggestion is to schmooze other shop teachers in your area. I remember my old shop teacher had hundreds of plans in an old file cabinet; maybe you could get one of them to share?

Bobby


----------

